# Is this pear safe for bird?



## Cockatime (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, I have this pear tree in my back yard. I saw pear is in bird safe list, but can use this pear's "branch" for bird?


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I think you could! Just as long as you don't pick a pear that a bird has already eaten off of! And clean it good with water!


----------



## Cockatime (Oct 6, 2011)

morla said:


> I think you could! Just as long as you don't pick a pear that a bird has already eaten off of! And clean it good with water!


Thank you, it's good to know that tiels can also eat that pear.
But I meant the branch, 
Can I use that branch as a perch


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

If pear is listed as safe, which I believe it is then yes you can use a branch as a perch, just be sure to clean it and heat treat it first


----------



## MissCV (Sep 18, 2010)

^^ what do you mean by 'heat treat' it? Sorry if its a silly question


----------



## Cockatime (Oct 6, 2011)

I think "xoxsarahxox" meant bake it


----------



## taco's parents (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't know if it matters, but remember that tree is a hybbridized pear/apple tree. Im pretty shure that both are ok for your bird, but still check the stickies and avoid seeds


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The branches are fine. After you trim one to the size you need, lay it outside for a day in the sun. The sunlight will act as a disinfectant.


----------



## Cockatime (Oct 6, 2011)

awesome, thank you everyone


----------

